# Wyndham Beds



## jberndt10 (Apr 6, 2010)

We think that Wyndham has the most comfortable beds, at least at Bonnet Creek, Glacier Canyon and Alexandria.
If anyone is there now would you please check which brand they are? Thanks


----------



## strackfam (Apr 6, 2010)

*cozy beds*

We are at Bonnet Creek and said the same thing.  :zzz: First day we thought it was just because we had been driving for 19 hours, next days 16 hours in a park, but now we are on our third and fourth days, and I sleep soooo good!  Looked at the tag and it says "Manufactured by"......blank!!  Ill keep looking.


----------



## Charlie D. (Apr 6, 2010)

It must depend on where you are at and whether you like soft or hard mattresses. We just got back from a family reunion at Mountain Vista. I know that the beds at Mountain Vista are the equivalent of throwing a ½ foam pad on the floor.:annoyed:  I took my 2” twin-sized memory foam pad with me and put it on the king bed in the master bedroom and slept very well.:whoopie:  Someone who likes hard mattresses would probably think the beds were just right.

Charlie D.


----------



## jberndt10 (Apr 6, 2010)

The ones I speak of are not too hard, not too soft....just right!!


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 6, 2010)

I spent 2 nights last week at Glacier Canyon and remarked more than once how great the mattress was.  Didn't think to look at the tag though.  Could you just call Glacier Canyon owner services dept and ask Dawn
I see you're a fellow Wisconsinite--my sister lives in Muskego.  We are going to Alexandria in July--if you haven't gotten an answer by then, I'll look for a tag on the mattress.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 7, 2010)

We have been to a lot of Wyndham resorts and have found all the beds very satisfactory if not great!!  I also like the thick cotton sheets, or at least ones that are like cotton.


----------



## djkrolow (Apr 10, 2010)

*Beds*

Just got back a week ago from Bali Hai in Kauai.  We had the most comfortable beds and pillows in our Presidential Suite.  The pillows (which I ordered from amazon.com and am sleeping with now) are Comferel-Invista pillows made by dupont.   I paid $98 for a pair of Queen size pillows and my wife and I are enjoying them.  The Mattress in Kauai was a Serta Perfect Sleeper Model number 235546-360.  I can't fork out the money right now for that one but boy was that a comfortable bed.  Good Luck.  We have stayed at Glacier Canyon many times and also thought the beds were comfortable,  just never flipped the matress to check out what kind it was.


----------



## jberndt10 (Apr 12, 2010)

I called Glacier Canyon and they said Sealy Posturpedic but did not give me a model name.
Bonnet Creek in Tower 1 (where we stayed) was Sealy Celestial Plush, which when I searched it is from their commercial line. 
Left a message with Housekeeping in Alexandria but haven't heard back.


----------

